# Some issues with me....



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just wanted to give you all a bit of a heads up - 

I am going through some rough medical issues with my jaw if you haven't seen the couple posts where I have mentioned it.

In Nov 2007 I went to the denist after 5 years and had 3 fillings done, small ones nothing major - or so I thought. The dentist messed up my mouth something fierced, cracked another tooth - told me my pain was normal - and within 2 weeks I was crying everyday, had lost 20 pounds from not being able to eat and couldn't bite down - which is when he finally said, Oh I think I cracked your tooth - so he then had to fill that one. However when he filled it - he didn't do normal fillings on me - he encapsulated the teeth with the material.

By mid January, I was still in alot of pain, still couldn't eat much and went to a different dentist who started working with my weekly trying to get my bite back so that my teeth would come together correctly trying to get the pain to go away.

On Feb 22 2008 ( 1 year ago) I woke up to my mouth being locked to where I could not open it past 2 1/2 inches. It was like this for about a month. I was then refered to the ENT then to the TMJ specialist. That is when I found out that my insurance (medical and dental) neither cover TMJ. So the specialist was 200 just to walk through the door and typical treatment is 2500, which I can not afford. 

So after ALOT of muscle relaxers I finally got it to open, and within a few months I could open it completely with just it poppping periodically. 

Well, on Feb 4th 2009, I woke up to my jaw hurting so bad in my ear, my cheek bone, and down my top and lower jaw on my right side. My dentist will no longer help me till I go to the specialist. I have been eating Hydros (pain pills) and Aleve like you would not believe. In the last couple days my face on the side of the pain is spasming, sharp shooting pain through my face, ear feels on fire, and it is going into my head and eyes and down my neck.

In the mornings I am feeling alright - just dull pain, but by night from talking and eating I am in tears and just praying to make the pain stop.

Today I broke down and called the specialist. They can not get me in until April 1st.... which is a month and a half. I have 10 pain pills to last me till then. So if I only take 1/2 pill, that is still only 20 days and leaves me almost a full month before even seeing the doctor. Then I have to figure out how in the heck I am paying for the specialist.

We have submitted a claim to the Idaho State Board of Denistry against the beginning dr. But all they can do is find him guilty of giving substandard care. If he "offers" to pay for treatment great but they can't force him. Although if he is guilty then we can take him to court, however how long is this going to take and will I ever see the payment to the specialist to fix me. My regular dentist that the family sees now, thinks that I may need surgery now for it. 

So if I am not on much at night, or you see me on messanger saying laying down - not well - you know why. I am not trying to hide out on you all - but by night time - I am hurting so bad my head is foggy and my sight is a little blurry.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Can't your primary care doctor give you any pain killers? I mean thats inhumane! I've had my fair share of tooth, jaw and ear pain so I know thats PAINFUL. 

I will be ray: for you Kelebek. 

I am so tired of IDIOT Doctors and Dentists! :angry: All I hear about is them messing up. Makes me terrified to ever go to a doctor or dentist... well I wont go to the latter. ha ha


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison you have been in my prayers and will continue to be so. I am so sorry to hear about this - I think Dentists are a pain the BUTT and I don't mind saying that I dont trust them. 

This past January I got two fillings done eventhoug I "trust" the dentist I am now having issues though my sister says its normal. :angry: pain is not normal :veryangry: so I am going to call tomorrow because I was in NO pain before I went in and now I am in pain

You take all the time you need and dont worry about anything. If you can be here we are happy and glad to have you, if not just lay low and try to heal up as best you can.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The only reason that I even have the ones that I do is because I get 10 hydo (pain pills) and 10 flexeril (muscle relaxers) a year for my hips that I am in physical therapy for. My kids are going to the dentist next week and I am going to talk with him about getting some more - otherwise I am going to have to go to the Emergency room - I mean, I realize that they are narcotics, but 10 pills in a year - that is far from addiction!!

Thanks Stacey - I will still be here - just maybe not at night as much - like right now, I am going to bed cause really I am sobbing and just want the pain to stop. Taking 1/2 a pill lets me sleep a little (about 2 hours) with milk interruptions and then I sleep on and off the rest of the night. I just can't believe that there is no way that they can't get me in sooner to the specialist. I am going to call everyday and bug them in hopes of getting in earlier.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good for you I was going to suggest the bugging. Squeeky wheel gets the grease! 

Maybe someone will cancel last minute and you can get in - but only if you bug them enough to be on the top of the list!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh Allison, I am so so sorry. :hug: :hug: :hug: I feel so bad you are going through this. Any kind of injury on the head can just be agony and the mouth especially...ouch. :tears: Try and get in there before April 1 if you can, because if you mouth is hurting all the way up to your ear then there is a serious issue there that needs to be treated soon. That first dentist sounds like an idiot and if I were you I would definately take this all the way to court and get some kind of payment for this. That is absolutely terrible and all the pain you're going through, you deserve ten times what that surgery costs! It might take some time, but you should definately fight this. 

Don't feel bad you can't be on here as much as you'd like, we all completely understand. I will send prayers and good thoughts Allison, I sure hope you can get all fixed up and get into the specialist soon. Just rest, relax, and try and feel ok, and don't worry about keeping up with us on TGS. We'll be here for you when you feel well enough to get back on and chat a bit :wink: . Take care!!! BIG :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i know your pain allison.. i too have TMJ. its absolutely horrible, unfortunately mine isn't dentist related and runs in the family.. but i hope you find a way to fix your owie.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

:hug: :hug: :hug: 
I hope you'll be ok Allison :hug: 
I'm developing TMJ on the left side, and I honestly don't know why, but I hope it doesn't get as bad as yours, not that saying that could make you feel any better..


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh wow, hope you are feeling better soon! :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## lorna (May 12, 2008)

I can relate on many levels, I hope my experience might help a little. I chipped half of one of my front teeth off slipping in the cafeteria after church, because I was on crutches from a broken foot and it was raining. That was the start of a 20 year quest to have 2 good front teeth. I will not bore you with the long version, but I had many bad dentists (I think they meant well but not up on current things). One even lost my crown after all the stuff I went through.
Hold out for a dentist that you trust. I had finally found one in the S.F./Bay Area through my step-mom. I moved to Los Angeles and had no clue, after a few bad ones, got recommendation from a new friend. She is amazing! She not only unprompted complemented me on the front tooth crown my first fav dentist did, she made me amazing crowns even for my back teeth. She is connected to a State University, I think that is a good sign. You can see her passion, she says that she knew she wanted to be a dentist from childhood. That's who you need. Remember you also get what you pay for. A really good dentist will not be the cheapest, but the most expensive does not ensure better care. 
After all the money and discomfort you should be happy and look good, do not settle for less.

Aside, when I got my first non-silver filling I had a lot of sensitivity for months, I had a friend that worked at a dental school, she told me that was normal, but what was not was the dentist doing the cleaning himself. Also they never told it would be that way then go away. That was the one I left for my current dentist. Demand the best!!!

Good luck-sorry for the ramble...  
Lorna


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I also have TMJ and my medical and dental insurance doesn't cover it either. I have been in treatment for it since last August and had to get a credit card to pay for it. As you mentioned it's pricey, over 3000.00 so far and the Dr says I need surgery but that will be $20,000.00 and it's not going to happen. 

I have been wearing a mouth splint and taking muscle relaxers since August and I am beginning to be able to open my mouth wider and can eat a few things now other than soup, mashed potatoes and ice cream finally.

Mt heart goes out to you and I pray things will improve.

Denise


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I have to say "I'm surprised at the bad dentistry you all are coping with". 

Those of you who are having TMJ problems...are any of you wearing a TMJ splint? Ask your dentist if this will help you...unfortunately...they aren't cheap...but...are well worth it for some. If you need a splint made, I am a Dental Technician, I can make you one in my lab. 

Stacey, if your filling was deep (as in near the nerve), it would not be "unusual" to have "some" soreness after a filling. But, an anti-inflamitory (asprin, etc) should address that and it should not be true PAIN, if you are having PAIN, if it's throbing or sharp, shooting, etc., you should be seen again and have x-rays to determine if you have another problem or an abscess. Is it an upper or lower tooth? Sometimes, it's hard to tell which tooth is the culprit (especially in the lower jaw).

My husband (the Dentist) says that alot of Dentists try to take out all of the decay in a deep filling, and get too close to the nerve, in effect causing injury to the nerve which results in the patient needing "root canal therapy". The ADA says now, that they can stop short of going that deep, seal over the nerve, place a filling and because no "air" can get to the area the decay cannot progress. But, a lay-person wouldn't know this and there is really no way to prove that you wouldn't have needed a root canal anyway. 

Kelek, you might get some relief from a "soft splint" in a "pinch", while you wait for your appointment...you could try on of those athletic mouth guards that you can buy at a sporting goods store. You have to mold it a little yourself, but probably wouldn't hurt to try it, especially at night. I've noticed some TMJ patients are pretty bad "grinders", so if you grind your teeth or find you are a "clincher", this might help some.

Look for a Community Health Center in your area that is for lower income folks, sometimes they have programs for "underinsured" people to help in this kind of crisis.

I hope this might help some of you. Remember, I am NOT A DENTIST. NOR SHOULD MY OBSERVATIONS BE A SUBSTITUE FOR YOUR DENTISTS RECOMMENDATIONS! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

talked to my sister - she she had some good options for me and I am going to call them for a follow up appointment to see if the filling is just still a tad bit high in one spot and I am just catching it every so often.

I am a grinder and I just cant afford the guard. Tried the ones from teh store but it didnt work so I am not sure I really want to pay the 600.00 from the one from the dentist :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words and info from all of you!!

I have been using a temporary splint, but it is not helping at all. The pain is progressing, but I am actually wondering if it really is TMJ or that is the "suspicion" because of what the first doctor did. My husband said that if the pain is as bad tonight as it has been, that he is taking me to the ER tonight. He said NO WAY is he going to let me keep going like this. 

My face is twitching (which is really uncomfortable when I am a "front line" person at work and you are talking with a student and the side of your face starts twitching uncontrollably.)

I tried calling the doctor at 8 this morning, and they are closed on Friday's. So I will let you know.

PS I did buy a heating pad last night that has a shut off timer - and I would wake up and turn it back on - but I did notice it would feel like it wasn't working - my face would be cold, but I would touch it and it was hot - I am loosing some feeling in that side of my face.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

You've got company in agony here, Allison. I've had TMJ for almost 20 years. Thankfully, the episodes are becoming fewer & farther between. Which is backwards cause I've been too terrified to go back to the dentist for about 6 years. I do not understand how insurance companies can refuse to pay for treatment of any kind if it's related to TMJ. 

I have found that Imitrex for migraines really helps. For really bad days, I double-up on that and add a few fingers of bourbon....... not the best way to handle it, I know, but better than hurting like the dickens.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

MissMM said:


> add a few fingers of bourbon


 :thumb: :cheers:

Sry... crazy 21 year old here! :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

twitching and loosing feeling .........not good! I am glad your husband is going to take you to the ER.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry .....you are hurting so bad.....Is there any other specialists... close enough in another town? ...so maybe you can get in sooner? Did you mention to the specialist when making your appointment...that it is an emergency and you were in tremendous pain? .....

I wish... I could take your pain away....I am praying that all works out for you soon....and that your pain will go away.... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yah, I told the Dr. office everything, but the little (sounded like she was 12) on the otherline didn't seem to care. Now a co-worker just told me that it looks like the side of my face is swollen. I had her tell me which area, and that is where it is twitching and tingling alot.

I think I will definately be going in tonight..... I will keep you posted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Allison ...please go in now......it sounds bad...I am very concerned ....it is definitely getting worse....everytime you post...  
The sooner you go in ....the sooner you may get relief and an answer of what is happening.... :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that I am leaving to go to the ER - I talked with hubby and he wants me going now and he will come over in a bit.

I will let you all know.

I probobly won't be back online until 11 tonight, if not tomorrow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck Allison..... I am glad you are going in... I will pray...you get better soon .. ray: 
Let us know... how you are ...as soon as you are able.... :hug: ray:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck, hope they can help.

$600.00!? :shocked:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Good Luck. :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wanted to let you all know that I went into the ER and found out that I have Shingles in my ear and that is what is affecting my face and causing such pain.

He said that I DO NOT have TMJ which is great to here - but I have a recheck with my Dr. on Tuesday - but till then, he has me on meds for the viral infection to try and make it get overwith faster and pain pills.

Will let you know more soon!

Thanks for all the happy thoughts!~


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you are welcome...Allison...I am so happy it wasn't to serious ....I am also glad you didn't wait a month and a 1/2 for an appointment for a specialist....you would have been in pretty bad shape by then....thank GOD...you are getting the treatment you need....I am happy you are on the mend.....get well soon.... ray: :hug:

I am happy ..you don't have TMJ :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Glad you got a diagnoses and something for the pain. Shingles is nasty. Try to de-stress and rest so your body can heal itself. :hug: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG.....To be in such awful pain is just not right! I'mglad your DH got you to the ER....And now knowing that is treatable with antibiotics and hopefully you can get back to normal very soon.... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you have no idea how relieved i was to get a text from you Allison that you went to the ER and have a diagnosis and it is covered by insurance! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your insurance covered it ...how sweet......... :thumbup: :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OMG, shingles is very painful! Hubby had it years ago when under alot of stress. Try to stay very quiet and in a darkened room, if you can. You may feel worse before you get better...I hope they gave you pain meds. Good luck, :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh no dont want to down play the painfulness of shingles.........I had chicken pox pretty bad as a kid and they say shingles is much worse 

You rest up and if you cant get on here, fret not. We will miss you but we want the best for you. :hug:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Allison - I just saw this post and am so thankful that you have a diagnosis and are getting treatment. Shingles are one of the most painful things a person can endure. I'm sorry you are going through it.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Glad you got a diagnosis and it's not TMJ but take care of yourself, a lady at a church we used to go to had shingles and we were supposed to go to Florida but we couldn't though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

THank you all!

I got up for a few minutes to check in and email my instructors - I so hope they give me an extension on my work that is due tomorrow. 

So here is the update....

The antiviral medication that they put me on is to be taken every 8 hours and makes me SOOOOOO sick! It makes me sick to my stomach, dizzy, and really spacey. Then coupled with the hydros for pain - I am a puking zombie - it is not fun. So then I started breaking out in hives ----- started reading the insert for the anti-viral - or NOT to be taken by lactose intolerant people - meaning me! I break out in hives from milk - no swelling - just itchy. So now, I take benydryl also ---- aghhhh.. Which means try to stay awake long enough to get sick is even a hard task to do.

Thank god I only have 6 days of this medication left. I would call and switch meds, but there is only one other medication and you have to take it longer and 5 times a day - I would rather deal with this to be honest.

The pain was really bad last night - but at least with most of the meds on board, I can sleep through a lot of it. I just hope that I don't sleep through Dora's kidding - :hair: :hair: :hair: 

Anyway, I am going to go lay back down - but wanted to check in.

Everyone give their goaties love for me.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry that you're in so much pain! I hope you get better soon. :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison.. I really REALLY hope everything is going better for you this week! :hug: I have been sick as well this last we (as you know) and have missed QUITE a few posts... this being one of them. I am so VERY sorry! :sigh: 

I hope you start feeling better soon :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all - 

I found that I can not take my pain pills with the other. So I am just taking the antiviral meds right now. Still makes me a bit sick, but I can push threw it. I took a bunch of Aleve, and once I feed, will take a pain pill and lay down.

I appriciate all the thoughts, and I hope to be on more again soon. It just hurts to sit up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: we are praying for you........ :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you feel better very soon! Don't push yourself though, ok...Prayers for a quick recovery, and lots of :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You poor dear...isn't there anyone around that can do chores for you?! She really should have some help. ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: so sorry for all the medicine troubles


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Allison I am so sorry to hear you are going through this. Chronic pain is just a horrible thing to have to go through. I hope you start feeling better very soon and make a full recovery. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This morning I stayed home from work even though I didn't want to. I have to take my medicine at 6 and again at 2 - which means that I am sick at 7-9 and 3-5 so I figured that wouldn't go over to well at work.

I am going to call the Dr. as soon as they open (if I am not sleeping) and see about a different medication. I know that I have enough sick days to get me through the week if need be - but I would rather not take the week off. I have WAY to much to do at work. I already had planned Wednesday off because the kids have dental appointments that day - but I just feel so darn guilty about taking time off.

So here is my dilema - take the week off and stay on the meds I am on, and hopefully Dora will kid this week while I am home (she is on day 145 today). Or switch meds, which means taking meds 5 times a day instead of 3 and have to be on them longer (hopefully not making me sick) and go back to work...... what a dilema. :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I think you should call your doctor. If you are throwing up after taking the medicine every time how much of it is actually going into your system? IMaybe the other meds will not have the same side effects. Be sure and REST REST REST!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good point Deena - Allison I hope you can find a solution soon! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you should notify your doctor.....they always say to call them... if there are side effects with your meds....maybe the dosage is to high...or they can switch you to a new one ..that will work better with your body.....work or no work....that isn't really the question ...it is your health that matters here.... :worried: :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I called the doctors office 3 hours ago and still haven't heard from them as to what they would like me to do. I have to take my next pill at 2 (11:30 now) so I will take that one, as there is no way to get a new script to me by then - DH has the truck in town about 1.25 hours from me - so I wouldn't get a new one till this evening anyway


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

understandable....Allison... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well they are going to start me on a different medicine. It is the one that I have to take 5 times a day - AGHHHHH! but I guess it is better then feeling like crap.

DH will pick it up for me tonight on the way home. I will start it tonight, and if I do ok on it, then I will go back to work tomorrow. My boss called me tonight and was asking if I was coming in or not ----- guess they need me.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I hope this one is better for you :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I pray ...that the new drug will work out for you ....good luck.... :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Allison, how are you doing? I sure hope that it's getting better. :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thinking of you Allison and hope the new med works.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for checking in - things are better, and I am going to be going to the chiropractor here in a few days. He specializes in TMJ and he is a husband of a friend so that I can get insurance to pay for it :wink: 

The pain is almost gone completely, feeling better, meds are almost done - so things are going good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am happy to hear that.... :leap: :greengrin:  :dance: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats great news! :leap: :balloons: arty:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That's wonderful Allison!!! I am very glad to hear that you are recovering nicely!! :wahoo:


----------

